# Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club Ride!



## fboggs1986 (Jun 17, 2018)

Next ride! Sunday July 8th. Meet at Mills Park in Oak Park. Address is 217 Home Ave, Oak Park, IL 60302. We will meet up at 10am ride at 11am. We will check out the Frank Lloyd Wright district homes, swing by a local bike shop Bernard’s Schwinn to check out some of the vintage bikes and inventory they have and then grab some lunch along the way. How to see you there!! 

Frank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 5, 2018)

Bump! Coming up Sunday! Weather looks perfect!

Frank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 8, 2018)

Great ride today!! Thanks to everyone who came out! Until next time!

Frank 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

